# how do i get free games on xbox



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

iv just got xbox live gold today and are wondering if theres sites i can download free games from straight to my console?
iv tryed some sites and i can only download them to a pc?
any ideas

also films im having the problem(ill be happy to just stream them)

thanks for help


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

Define free games..


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

like when you download free movies. i get free movies from site but its all on a pc and not my xbox


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

@tip top toker ?


----------



## bearkat42 (Sep 30, 2014)

Seriously?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> like when you download free movies. i get free movies from site but its all on a pc and not my xbox


You bought the wrong device..

If you want pirate games, you buy a pc, not a console. Consoles are for poor people who dont have the capacity to understand that they are actually more expensive than a gaming pc.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 30, 2014)

In order to download straight onto the box or a usb i think the system needs to be modified with a jtag


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You bought the wrong device..
> 
> If you want pirate games, you buy a pc, not a console. Consoles are for poor people who dont have the capacity to understand that they are actually more expensive than a gaming pc.


 say wot!


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

torontoke said:


> In order to download straight onto the box or a usb i think the system needs to be modified with a jtag


 whats a jtag?


----------



## tip top toker (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> say wot!


Simply put, consoles are cheaper for the initial lay down, but over time a gaming pc is far far cheaper. Consoles are a joke.

The only reason i have consoles is for platform games, near all other games are also available on pc (for free ) and support the same controller as the console variant.

Consoles are for poor people and teenagers who know no better. The notion of playing fps games on a console is just comical.


----------



## torontoke (Sep 30, 2014)

They open the xbox and change something inside.
If you want to download and burn your own movies n games on it u can just modify the software on it.
There are a million guys who do it
Usually about 30$


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> Simply put, consoles are cheaper for the initial lay down, but over time a gaming pc is far far cheaper. Consoles are a joke.
> 
> The only reason i have consoles is for platform games, near all other games are also available on pc (for free ) and support the same controller as the console variant.
> 
> Consoles are for poor people and teenagers who know no better. The notion of playing fps games on a console is just comical.


 comical ...really


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

torontoke said:


> They open the xbox and change something inside.
> If you want to download and burn your own movies n games on it u can just modify the software on it.
> There are a million guys who do it
> Usually about 30$


 iv had it done...its been chipped
i didnt kmow it was called jtag?
i can play cd copys and have just been reading about putting on usb? any ideas how to do that?


----------



## torontoke (Sep 30, 2014)

No i havent had mine done.
Im sure theres detailed videos o the whole process on youtube.


----------



## skunkd0c (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> iv had it done...its been chipped
> i didnt kmow it was called jtag?
> i can play cd copys and have just been reading about putting on usb? any ideas how to do that?


jtag is a way of connecting to a device to update its image/firmware 
re-programming the device 

not just limited to xbox, cable modems etc etc


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> jtag is a way of connecting to a device to update its image/firmware
> re-programming the device
> 
> not just limited to xbox, cable modems etc etc


im just wanting to know about free downloadable games


----------



## sunni (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im just wanting to know about free downloadable games


in the arcade theres a bunch of free demos have fun


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

sunni said:


> in the arcade theres a bunch of free demos have fun


 where?


----------



## Pass it Around (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> where?


how bout you buy an instruction manual


----------



## Blue Wizard (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> where?


First make sure your SEGA X Band cart is inserted properly then turn your system on, you should see a window like interface. Next use your Wiimote+ to click on the playstation network icon which should bring you to a drop down menu that has a list for games, movies, stock options and health insurance. You need to do a code using a guitar hero drum set plugged into the player 4 port to bring up a menu for free games. The code is yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, blue, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow and yellow.


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

Blue Wizard said:


> First make sure your SEGA X Band cart is inserted properly then turn your system on, you should see a window like interface. Next use your Wiimote+ to click on the playstation network icon which should bring you to a drop down menu that has a list for games, movies, stock options and health insurance. You need to do a code using a guitar hero drum set plugged into the player 4 port to bring up a menu for free games. The code is yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, blue, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow, yellow and yellow.


funny ...abit like a zx spectrum..ha ;}


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

seen as though the jokes are flowing i presume no fucker can help .....gif attack iminent i presume.lol


----------



## bradburry (Sep 30, 2014)

bradburry said:


> iv just got xbox live gold today and are wondering if theres sites i can download free games from straight to my console?
> iv tryed some sites and i can only download them to a pc?
> any ideas
> 
> ...


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 1, 2014)

bradburry said:


> im just wanting to know about free downloadable games





bradburry said:


> whats a jtag?





bradburry said:


> iv had it done...its been chipped


what you are asking for is copyrighted material 
there are more suitable forums to ask this kind of thing


----------



## bradburry (Oct 1, 2014)

skunkd0c said:


> what you are asking for is copyrighted material
> there are more suitable forums to ask this kind of thing


 yeah idk i didnt mean it like that


----------



## skunkd0c (Oct 1, 2014)

bradburry said:


> yeah idk i didnt mean it like that


it may seem odd this being a weed forum and the legality of weed an all
but the internet police do not care about weed at the moment
they do care very much about copyrighted material though

so go join a xbox modding forum or whatever lol


----------



## Steele_GreenMan (Oct 1, 2014)

if yoru an xbox live gold member they give out one full game out every month. check it out


----------



## bradburry (Oct 1, 2014)

tthank


----------

